# McIntosh MHA50 Portable Decoding Amplifier



## Emerald Core

*Introducing the New
MHA50 Portable Decoding Amplifier*
*Now available to order
at your local dealer.*
Shipping expected to begin in October.
US MSRP: $700*








Listen to your music with McIntosh sound quality no matter where you go. Your headphones will thank you. 

Nearly everyone walks around with most if not all of their music library in their pocket or bag where it’s readily accessible via a pair of headphones. While convenient, it likely doesn’t sound as good as it could. The new handheld MHA50 Portable Decoding Amplifier from McIntosh can make your music sound its best – and likely better than you’ve ever heard it before – through your headphones. 





_MHA50 shown with MHP1000 Headphones (each sold separately)._

The MHA50 includes wired inputs for Apple®iOS devices, Android devices compatible with USB On-The-Go technology plus Mac® and Windows® computers. It can also wirelessly connect to these devices via Bluetooth® 4.1 with aptX™ technology that ensures you receive the highest possible sound quality from your Bluetooth source device. 





Featuring a high-performance 32-bit digital-to-analog converter (DAC), it decodes music files from almost any digital source and outputs audio that is superior to what your device alone can produce. It supports 32-bit/192kHz hi-res audio, DSD256 and DXD384 files as well as asynchronous USB audio. Its 3,000 mAh rechargeable battery provides up to 6 hours of playback on a single charge when connected via Bluetooth; playback can last even longer when using the wired connections. 





The MHA50 comes complete with three USB adapter cables to connect various devices, a leather carrying case, and a wall mount charger. Click here for full details and specifications on the MHA50 or contact your local dealer to learn more.


----------



## TSAVJason

@ The Source AV now available for pre-order 

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sponsor-announcements-and-deals.6015/


----------



## Emerald Core

I meant to make this a discussion thread. Mods kindly change title.


----------



## TSAVJason (Sep 28, 2017)

Emerald Core said:


> I meant to make this a discussion thread. Mods kindly change title.



Good idea but not much to discuss since only the McIntosh Group engineers and I are the only people that have played with the final version ....Mid to Late October is the production and shipping schedule. There have been a few dealers that have seen the pre-production. We will be showing it at RMAF this year.

Good luck with your thread!!


----------



## Emerald Core

Thank you very much for the blessing. I know for sure Mac enthusiasts will make this thread lively with positive impressions. 

Probably it's going to pull Focal and Audeze headfi'ers !


----------



## TSAVJason

Emerald Core said:


> Thank you very much for the blessing. I know for sure Mac enthusiasts will make this thread lively with positive impressions.
> 
> Probably it's going to pull Focal and Audeze headfi'ers !




Let’s hope for the best of discussions rather than comments based on nothing like some of the other threads. We have 16 pre-orders and I’m sure your thread will get activity as soon as RMAF happens and our pre-orders are delivered. McIntosh says we are the only McIntosh dealer with an order in. I’m sure others like Listen Up will order products soon.


----------



## dolstein (Sep 28, 2017)

I read on the McIntosh site that this will have crossfeed, so that’s a big plus.  I also like the iDevice compatible USB port.  On the downside, there are several missing features I wish had been included, like MQA decoding, balanced output and AptX HD.  Perhaps if this version is successful, they’ll make a higher end version too.

Any word on whether it includes tone controls?   I haven’t seen any mention of it, so I suspect not.  But that would be a great feature to add and, like crossfeed, would help differentiate McIntosh’s device from ithe many competing devices in this category.


----------



## doggiemom

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I've been burned by a few "iPhone compatible" cables and such that stop working with a new iOS update or require a $30 Apple camera kit adapter that starts cutting out after 4 months of use.......... is this MFI certified?  I'm stuck with an iPhone because of work, so this is very interesting indeed.


----------



## dolstein

Does anybody know what DAC is in the MHA50? I couldn’t find the info on the McIntosh.  Also no discussion regarding the amp circuit.  If ever there was an area where McIntosh could seek to differentiate itself from the competition, it’s in the amp section.  After all, McIntosh is best know for it’s amps.  So far the only real differentiator is the crossfeed circuit and the McIntosh logo and design.


----------



## dolstein

Also odd that McIntosh hasn’t used this opportunity to introduce a more affordable McIntosh branded headphone.  They’re crazy if they think a lot of people are going to use this with the MHP1000,which I think still retails for around $2000.  Not exactly the kind of headphones you throw into a backpack before hitting the road.


----------



## TSAVJason

dolstein said:


> Does anybody know what DAC is in the MHA50? I couldn’t find the info on the McIntosh.  Also no discussion regarding the amp circuit.  If ever there was an area where McIntosh could seek to differentiate itself from the competition, it’s in the amp section.  After all, McIntosh is best know for it’s amps.  So far the only real differentiator is the crossfeed circuit and the McIntosh logo and design.



I’m not sure which DAC they are using but it’s a current mode amp.


----------



## dolstein

Interesting.  Do you know if this is an in-house design?  Other than Questyle and McIntosh, is anyone using current mode amplification in their portable digital audio devices?

So that means there are three differentiators - crossfeed, current mode amplification, and McIntosh “look”.


----------



## TSAVJason

dolstein said:


> Interesting.  Do you know if this is an in-house design?  Other than Questyle and McIntosh, is anyone using current mode amplification in their portable digital audio devices?
> 
> So that means there are three differentiators - crossfeed, current mode amplification, and McIntosh “look”.



There are a number of portable DAC/amps and players that incorporate current mode amplification including A&K. It’s a small efficient way of delivering higher power at high impedance. It isn’t a McIntosh design entirely. It’s a collaboration of McIntosh group teams. The McIntosh Group is a number of companies like Audio Research, Sonas Faber, McIntosh Labs, Sumiko and Wadia. It’s my understanding that McIntosh is mostly involved in software function/GUI, amplification type and audio signature as all things they build.


----------



## topx

I'm intrigued but think you missed out by not somehow including a lovely blue meter.


----------



## dolstein

topx said:


> I'm intrigued but think you missed out by not somehow including a lovely blue meter.



I had a similar thought.  Though i’d trade the meter for tone controls.


----------



## TSAVJason

dolstein said:


> I had a similar thought.  Though i’d trade the meter for tone controls.



If I had a dollar for everytime I’ve heard that one it would have paid a down payment on one.  cheers


----------



## dolstein

TSAVJason said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime I’ve heard that one it would have paid a down payment on one.  cheers



As a dealer, I hope you'll pass on these comments to McIntosh.  Perhaps they'll listen to you.  I wish they had crowdsourced this decide.  It would have generated a lot of attention and provided them with valuable feedback.  I wonder whether anyone on the design team actually uses a portable USB DAC/headphone amp,  

As it is, I'm a bit torn.  I've been a fan of McIntosh gear for some time, but it's generally been a long distance affair, since I've never been able to afford their products. Finally they come out with a product I can afford, but it's missing a few key features.  I just purchased a set of AptX HD compatible headphones.  If the MHA50 were AptX HD compatible, I'd probably buy it - even if it lacked MQA decoding, which is another feature that's sadly missing.


----------



## TSAVJason

dolstein said:


> As a dealer, I hope you'll pass on these comments to McIntosh.  Perhaps they'll listen to you.  I wish they had crowdsourced this decide.  It would have generated a lot of attention and provided them with valuable feedback.  I wonder whether anyone on the design team actually uses a portable USB DAC/headphone amp,
> 
> As it is, I'm a bit torn.  I've been a fan of McIntosh gear for some time, but it's generally been a long distance affair, since I've never been able to afford their products. Finally they come out with a product I can afford, but it's missing a few key features.  I just purchased a set of AptX HD compatible headphones.  If the MHA50 were AptX HD compatible, I'd probably buy it - even if it lacked MQA decoding, which is another feature that's sadly missing.



As an engineer I can influence future products but unfortunately this one is done. However as a dealer I’m pleased you sent this. It reinforces what I’ve been telling them for the past 3 months. Thx


----------



## bbyer

TSAVJason said:


> Good idea but not much to discuss since only the McIntosh Group engineers and I are the only people that have played with the final version ....Mid to Late October is the production and shipping schedule. There have been a few dealers that have seen the pre-production. We will be showing it at RMAF this year.
> 
> Good luck with your thread!!


How did you showing of the McIntosh amp go at RMAF?  I'm curious to hear the reactions but have yet to see anything online beyond press releases.


----------



## TSAVJason

bbyer said:


> How did you showing of the McIntosh amp go at RMAF?  I'm curious to hear the reactions but have yet to see anything online beyond press releases.



I only showed the working piece to a few. We’ll see what they have to say when they post. I know Hifiinsider saw the non-working version but that doesn’t help much lol


----------



## bbyer

TSAVJason said:


> I only showed the working piece to a few. We’ll see what they have to say when they post. I know Hifiinsider saw the non-working version but that doesn’t help much lol



In your opinion - Is it worth holding off on buying a Chord Mojo which seems to be on sale everywhere to see what mac has to offer?


----------



## TSAVJason (Oct 9, 2017)

bbyer said:


> In your opinion - Is it worth holding off on buying a Chord Mojo which seems to be on sale everywhere to see what mac has to offer?



Hmmm so the McIntosh does things the Mojo doesn’t but the Mojo can be a more serious player if you’re thinking of adding the Poly to it. I love the McIntosh but maybe I’m leaning more toward the Mojo. The MHA50 is really cool from the size and clean output perspective. I’m out of the office and can’t remember but I think we have a good price on the Mojo too. Alan Lin formally of Questyle is our NEW Personal Audio Manager. Give him a shout and see if our price and policies can earn your trust and business. His name here is @TSAVAlan


----------



## doggiemom

Has anyone received this yet?  Looking forward to impressions.    Also, does this require a camera kit for iPhone listening?


----------



## TSAVJason

doggiemom said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I've been burned by a few "iPhone compatible" cables and such that stop working with a new iOS update or require a $30 Apple camera kit adapter that starts cutting out after 4 months of use.......... is this MFI certified?  I'm stuck with an iPhone because of work, so this is very interesting indeed.



It works great with my iPhone 7+


----------



## TSAVJason (Dec 1, 2017)

doggiemom said:


> Has anyone received this yet?  Looking forward to impressions.    Also, does this require a camera kit for iPhone listening?



No consumer has one yet. They’ve been held back on shipping waiting one of the cables it scheduled to come with. It does not require the camera kit

Cable kit is complete now we wait on Apple certification


----------



## doggiemom

Hallelujah!  I've spent $120 on camera kit adapters over the last year and a half and I am done with them!   Thanks for the info, Jason.


----------



## bbyer

Any word on what’s happening with the release of the new McAmp?


----------



## TSAVJason

bbyer said:


> Any word on what’s happening with the release of the new McAmp?



Yes! Unfortunately we are waiting on the slowest company on the planet Apple . They have not provided the certification that allows McIntosh to release the unit.


----------



## bbyer

They are probably afraid of canabalizing the CCK cable market!  Lol

Mojo sounds great but I too have grown tired  of the CCK working intermittently.  

Hopefully release happens before another cable/adapter purchase.   I’m thinking when the McAmp is released it’s going to just work without the quirky Chord issues.


----------



## TSAVJason

bbyer said:


> They are probably afraid of canabalizing the CCK cable market!  Lol
> 
> Mojo sounds great but I too have grown tired  of the CCK working intermittently.
> 
> Hopefully release happens before another cable/adapter purchase.   I’m thinking when the McAmp is released it’s going to just work without the quirky Chord issues.



We have it here. I’ve not discovered any issues


----------



## audionewbi

Is there a delays in MHA50 release?


----------



## TSAVJason

audionewbi said:


> Is there a delays in MHA50 release?



Yes. It’s waiting on Apple certification. Apple is definitely dragging its feet


----------



## doggiemom

bbyer said:


> They are probably afraid of canabalizing the CCK cable market!  Lol
> 
> Mojo sounds great but I too have grown tired  of the CCK working intermittently.
> 
> Hopefully release happens before another cable/adapter purchase.   I’m thinking when the McAmp is released it’s going to just work without the quirky Chord issues.


Oh my goodness, I need to buy another CCK.......  I keep one by my bed, one around the house (for when I am, like, not in bed), and one for work....... the work one has crapped out again.


----------



## lionstan

Is there a release date yet? Seems to be taking a long time.


----------



## TSAVJason

lionstan said:


> Is there a release date yet? Seems to be taking a long time.



It is taking a long time. Apple is not fast at its certification. McIntosh has hundreds on its docks. It’s ready to ship but for that one Apple delay.


----------



## DancingBlue

Does anyone (Jason maybe?) know if this is made overseas like the RS100, or if it's made in the US? I'm guessing the former. There's no mention in any of the literature, and I can't find a single picture of the back of the device where such information might be indicated.


----------



## doggiemom

DancingBlue said:


> Does anyone (Jason maybe?) know if this is made overseas like the RS100, or if it's made in the US? I'm guessing the former. There's no mention in any of the literature, and I can't find a single picture of the back of the device where such information might be indicated.


Looks like it is made in China:


----------



## DancingBlue (Jan 6, 2018)

Ahh, thanks. Don't know how I missed that video!



doggiemom said:


> Looks like it is made in China:


----------



## TSAVJason

DancingBlue said:


> Does anyone (Jason maybe?) know if this is made overseas like the RS100, or if it's made in the US? I'm guessing the former. There's no mention in any of the literature, and I can't find a single picture of the back of the device where such information might be indicated.


 
It is made in China. Partially designed in Italy. Tuned in Binghamton New York.


----------



## DancingBlue

Thanks Jason!


----------



## TSAVJason

DancingBlue said:


> Thanks Jason!



You’re quite welcome!


----------



## asquare3376

Curious, how does this compare sonically with PHA-3 and let's forget for a moment about the balanced out in Sony.
PS: I love apples but I only eat them


----------



## asquare3376

doggiemom said:


> Looks like it is made in China:



Good job @TSAVAlan


----------



## TSAVJason

asquare3376 said:


> Curious, how does this compare sonically with PHA-3 and let's forget for a moment about the balanced out in Sony.
> PS: I love apples but I only eat them



I’ve never been around both at the same time to compare.


----------



## asquare3376

TSAVJason said:


> I’ve never been around both at the same time to compare.


Thanks Jason. I hope you can tell me someday because if this things beats PHA-3, I definitely want one even though it supports just SE output.


----------



## TSAVJason

asquare3376 said:


> Thanks Jason. I hope you can tell me someday because if this things beats PHA-3, I definitely want one even though it supports just SE output.



Just by memory they differ in an immediate sense by audio signature. By listening you can clearly identify the McIntosh and the Sony sounds. The PHA-3 may be a bit warmer. That’s all I got for now brother Amit.


----------



## fuzzychaos (Dec 17, 2018)

I got to try one at a local dealer (Hanson Audio, love these guys). Sounded good from what I heard with the iPhone 7, but I was a little disappointed with the blue plastic on the ends at least at this price point. Another guy tried it on his Android phone and could not get it to play for some reason.


----------



## lionstan

Does the fuzzychaos post mean they have started shipping the MHA50?


----------



## fuzzychaos (Jan 31, 2018)

lionstan said:


> Does the fuzzychaos post mean they have started shipping the MHA50?



I think it’s just a store sample that McIntosh sends. They are still waiting for Apple to approve their certification I think.


----------



## TSAVJason

Unfortunately we are still waiting on Apple


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Still waiting...?

I went by a Best Buy / Magnolia, then a local independent shop, back in January or February.  The guy at BB/M didn't even know what I was talking about (I've gotten amazing attention at Magnolia, it was just this guy, who then proceeded to show me the Audeze Deckard and call it a head amp by Classe (I guess he didn't know the difference between the brand Classe and amplification type Class A) instead of anything remotely transportable like I asked).

The local independent was in the dark and had supposed it was winter weather creating supply issues.

The hold up with Apple seems to be a much more viable source of delay, especially given the 6 months we are now behind and waiting to spend our money...


----------



## TSAVJason

It is still waiting on the Apple certification unfortunately.


----------



## lionstan

Approval is taking a long time.  I wonder if Apple has issues with the product.


----------



## TSAVJason

lionstan said:


> Approval is taking a long time.  I wonder if Apple has issues with the product.



Always! Apple is crazy slow on these approvals. We are looking at several months  so far with no indication on completion. They never give estimates on how long these things will take either. .....sucks!


----------



## TSAVJason

Oh if you’ve pre-ordered one from us and would like to cancel your order just let us know and we’ll take care of the refund ASAP.


----------



## lionstan

Has there been an update on release?


----------



## TSAVJason

I wish! McIntosh is here this weekend so I’ll see if there is any update


----------



## dolstein

This is pathetic.  This product was announced eight months ago, and still isn't Apple certified.  I'm beginning to wonder whether this product will ever see the light of day.  At the very least, McIntosh could have spent the last eight months fixing some of the product's obvious flaws (no bass or treble controls, no balanced headphone output).


----------



## TSAVJason

I’ve seen this happen 1 other time with the McAire. It eventually was released but the delays really were Apple certification.


----------



## snellemin

This unit is just a sad attempt at getting some market share with 1980's tech.  For the asking price you get some sad looking button and offset usb connector.  Not even 4.4mm out or USB-C?!  Apple certification waiting time????  Other companies get it done it pretty quickly.  Zero excuses man.  Just look at the current stuff that are out and got there stuff done on schedule.  The offering on this unit, just shows you how dated this company mindset is.


----------



## TSAVJason (Jun 8, 2018)

snellemin said:


> This unit is just a sad attempt at getting some market share with 1980's tech.  For the asking price you get some sad looking button and offset usb connector.  Not even 4.4mm out or USB-C?!  Apple certification waiting time????  Other companies get it done it pretty quickly.  Zero excuses man.  Just look at the current stuff that are out and got there stuff done on schedule.  The offering on this unit, just shows you how dated this company mindset is.



Well I imagine you won’t purchase one then will you. Dated? I won’t name names but I see a lot of dated products in the HeadGear world. I’m pretty sure McIntosh isn’t going to notice if you don’t purchase one of these terribly outdated units from them. 80’s tech? I’ve been around a long time and never saw anything like this unit in the 80’s. Maybe you’ll give us an example of what was capable of hi rez in portables in the 80’s.


----------



## snellemin

This is 2018 man.  

The Mcintosh car audio and home audio are worth getting.  This portable crap is not.  80's High Rez Portables......you crack me up man.  Remember the DAT players, the CD's players, the MD players.  My Sony WM d6c was pretty high rez in the days.


----------



## TSAVJason

snellemin said:


> This is 2018 man.
> 
> The Mcintosh car audio and home audio are worth getting.  This portable crap is not.  80's High Rez Portables......you crack me up man.  Remember the DAT players, the CD's players, the MD players.  My Sony WM d6c was pretty high rez in the days.



Because Wave is hirez? Please!


----------



## lionstan

Jason, was there any update from the McIntosh folk?


----------



## TSAVJason

Same answer from McIntosh as before. Unfortunately they are still waiting on Apple


----------



## John Blackshear

TSAVJason said:


> Same answer from McIntosh as before. Unfortunately they are still waiting on Apple


Jason,
You think they've decided to just scrap this? The radio silence is definitely odd. I know Apple takes their time and does not care about the impact on other companies, but it makes me wonder...are the devices flawed in some way that is causing this delay?


----------



## TSAVJason (Jul 9, 2018)

I think it’s the same issue. Apple is always a very slow dog. With McIntosh they seem to take a long time. This isn’t the first time I’ve seen this happen with Apple and McIntosh. So I don’t think it’s gone just a long wait


----------



## buttersocks

It's on sale in this website. I wonder what they have to say about this delay.


----------



## judson_w

buttersocks said:


> It's on sale in this website. I wonder what they have to say about this delay.



Note:it does say "Availability: Contact us".  I admit I have not contacted them about it, but that makes me hesitant to say that they definitely have it in stock and are ready to ship it right now.


----------



## TSAVJason

judson_w said:


> Note:it does say "Availability: Contact us".  I admit I have not contacted them about it, but that makes me hesitant to say that they definitely have it in stock and are ready to ship it right now.



Contact them. The answer won’t change. McIntosh is still waiting on Apple certification.


----------



## lionstan

I think I know the answer to this, but has there been any additional information? There must be an issue with the product.


----------



## TSAVJason

Honestly I haven’t checked in a bit but it’s been quiet. I’ll see if I can can a current answer for you


----------



## zimou13 (Oct 5, 2018)

I know this is crazy. But I'm probably going to get this at some point. And yes, it's strictly for the brand. I mean, this is the cheapest McIntosh product I've ever seen, lol. Plex Kodi Lucky Patcher


----------



## CoryGillmore

I honestly want this just because it says McIntosh on it. Like really really bad. 

Can’t believe it’s taken Apple a year to certify this thing. What the hell is going on? 

Unrelated question: Have Apple and McIntosh ever had legal issues over their company names? Copyright infringement etc.


----------



## TSAVJason

No they’ve never had a problem between them.


----------



## lionstan

At a recent audio show I was told this should be available next year, possibly February.  Sounds like there have been some problems.


----------



## Raketen (Dec 15, 2018)

Guess this device isn't out yet but if anyone  who's demo'd can answer I'm wondering how the touch volume control works- does it control an internal hardware volume or does it act like a remote control for the host device software? does it control volume starting relative to wherever you put your finger on the wheel or is there a fixed scale type of thing going on? what kind of incremental change can you get? any issues with lag, or say if you accidentally brush against it can you cause it to suddenly jump? is there a way to lock it out?


----------



## TSAVJason

McIntosh Announced the MHA50 begins shipping to dealers as of TODAY!!


----------



## John Blackshear

TSAVJason said:


> McIntosh Announced the MHA50 begins shipping to dealers as of TODAY!!


Finally! But, I already bought the iFi Black Label. Let me know, once you are able to give it a spin, about its sound.


----------



## TSAVJason

John Blackshear said:


> Finally! But, I already bought the iFi Black Label. Let me know, once you are able to give it a spin, about its sound.



It’s sound is great! We’ve had a production unit for months


----------



## fuzzychaos

Seems like a lot of plastic (the blue looks cheap) for an item that retails for $700 (the Chord Mojo is aircraft grade aluminum for example). I had the opportunity to see one a while ago at Hanson's in Cinci and was not at all impressed by the feel. I would like more time with it to judge the sound.


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Wow... what a wait!  Super eager for for test and review comments to start rolling in...

Although apparently the troll comments are already on their way


----------



## lionstan

TSAVJason: Any idea when they will arrive? Before or after the holidays?


----------



## fuzzychaos (Dec 18, 2018)

ScuderiaHeadFi said:


> Wow... what a wait!  Super eager for for test and review comments to start rolling in...
> 
> Although apparently the troll comments are already on their way



Maybe I’m being sensitive here or reading into this, but are you calling me a troll? A $700 item with cheap blue plastic? That’s not trolling my friend, that’s disappointment. I love McIntosh stuff and currently have an MA5200 in my home system. I believe many reviews will think the blue plastic looks and feels cheap (I have had hands on experience) as well.


----------



## TSAVJason

lionstan said:


> TSAVJason: Any idea when they will arrive? Before or after the holidays?



It takes 5 - 7 days shipping but it’s the holidays so it’s close


----------



## jwbrent

Does anyone know which DAC the MHA50 uses? Also, what is the case made from? 

This looks very interesting to me ...


----------



## TSAVAlan

jwbrent said:


> Does anyone know which DAC the MHA50 uses? Also, what is the case made from?
> 
> This looks very interesting to me ...


Hey John!

We were told it was a chocolate chip, getting upgraded soon to a croissant chip!

In all seriousness though, we called up McIntosh and they are calling up their engineers to find out. It is indeed an ESS Sabre chip, the specific chip model eludes us.

Also the case is made from a extruded aluminum if I heard right. Holding our unit, it is nice and cool to the touch and has a nice feel to it.


----------



## TSAVJason

McIntosh only uses either the 8 channel or the 2 channel ES Sabre DAC. So it is the 2 channel DAC used in all McIntosh digital products. They have not confirmed which of the 3 series is being used of the Sabre DACs. The engineering department hasn’t responded to the question yet but we did reach out to get the answer


----------



## jwbrent

TSAVAlan said:


> Hey John!
> 
> We were told it was a chocolate chip, getting upgraded soon to a croissant chip!
> 
> ...





TSAVJason said:


> McIntosh only uses either the 8 channel or the 2 channel ES Sabre DAC. So it is the 2 channel DAC used in all McIntosh digital products. They have not confirmed which of the 3 series is being used of the Sabre DACs. The engineering department hasn’t responded to the question yet but we did reach out to get the answer



Thanks, guys, for the update. Hopefully the MHA50 uses the latest generation of ESS DACs, but since this unit was delayed for so long, my bet is it uses the 9018 series. As to whether the new series sounds better or not, I have no idea.

Glad to hear about the metal casing. A member here who saw the MHA50 in person commented the blue plastic looked cheap ... would you agree? I don’t mind the plastic if it is a good grade.

The 200mW spec does not indicate into what load, I presume 32 ohms. When you talk to the factory guys, could you confirm this? The MHA50 is listed as being compatible with 600 ohm headphones, but if my presumption is correct, I would question whether there will be enough oomph for the job.


----------



## TSAVJason (Dec 19, 2018)

The features on the newest ES Sabre are not something McIntosh uses. I don’t think you’ll see a change until it’s a sonic improvement over a feature improvement.

The extruded Aluminum body looks great. The cosmetics over all are good but I agree the 2 plastic end caps are less than what you’d expect from McIntosh. The reviewers and I agree that had the end caps been made of aluminum and precision fit like normal McIntosh products it would be significantly more impressive. It sounds great, it works great but that little bit of untidiness is a bummer. 

Customer service doesn’t know but I recall when they gave me a sample a year ago it was at 32ohms. I can drive any of my personal HP inventory with it which range from the Z1R to the Utopia with the Clear and Ether2 in between. So power wise it does very well.


----------



## jwbrent

TSAVJason said:


> The features on the newest ES Sabre are not something McIntosh uses. I don’t think you’ll see a change until it’s a sonic improvement over a feature improvement.
> 
> The extruded Aluminum body looks great. The cosmetics over all are good but I agree the 2 plastic end caps are less than what you’d expect from McIntosh. The reviewers and I agree that had the end caps been made of aluminum and precision fit like normal McIntosh products it would be significantly more impressive. It sounds great, it works great but that little bit of untidiness is a bummer



Well, I presume it is made in China, hence plastic end caps to hit a price point. I look forward to some comments by new owners/reviewers. 

This is on my to buy list, so I’ll come by for a visit in January depending on the feedback. Thanks.


----------



## TSAVJason

The previous Italian CEO made the call to use plastic .... he is famous for the Swatch. So he felt McIntosh HP buyers wouldn’t mind. The current CEO would have never let that happen


----------



## WindyCity Mike

Looks like a very tempting proposition. I’ve been holding out to find something that has the right balance of sound and simplicity to use on the go with my Apple devices.  From a wired perspective, very glad to see no need for the camera connection kit.  However, is anyone able to confirm that it supports the AAC Bluetooth codec as it doesn’t say in the specs?  Unfortunately, I understand that Apple currently does not support AptX for iOS.  Many thanks.


----------



## P.Car (Jan 18, 2019)

CoryGillmore said:


> Unrelated question: Have Apple and McIntosh ever had legal issues over their company names? Copyright infringement etc.



Apple asked McIntosh if they could use the same name before they used it as McIntosh has been around well before (1949 I believe) the computer company ever existed. McIntosh was nice enough to let hem use the name so there has never been an issue. It always helps to ask permission first...

Does anyone have any impressions on this device?

I am definitely interested but I want to hear what folks think if anyone has had a chance to listen.

I would be pairing with Audeze LCD-4Z and Focal Clear.


----------



## CoryGillmore

P.Car said:


> Apple asked McIntosh if they could use the same name before they used it as McIntosh has been around well before (1949 I believe) the computer company ever existed. McIntosh was nice enough to let hem use the name so there has never been an issue. It always helps to ask permission first...
> 
> Does anyone have any impressions on this device?
> 
> ...


Wow! And here I was thinking surely Apple was around first! Thanks! Now you know damn well had it been the other way around...there wouldn't be a Mcintosh audio company right now haha


----------



## TSAVJason

P.Car said:


> Apple asked McIntosh if they could use the same name before they used it as McIntosh has been around well before (1949 I believe) the computer company ever existed. McIntosh was nice enough to let hem use the name so there has never been an issue. It always helps to ask permission first...
> 
> Does anyone have any impressions on this device?
> 
> ...



Nice enough but at a fee. Apple paid McIntosh $50k to be sure everybody was happy. It wasn’t actually a conflict since Apple is “Macintosh” v “McIntosh”. What is funny is people asking me if Apple makes McIntosh Audio products.


----------



## P.Car

TSAVJason said:


> What is funny is people asking me if Apple makes McIntosh Audio products.



Yeah, that is funny. I'm a bit of a McIntosh freak as my father used to work for them and I grew up in Upstate NY somewhat close to the factory.

I definitely have Mac gear in my rack...

Can't help it.


----------



## TSAVJason

CoryGillmore said:


> Wow! And here I was thinking surely Apple was around first! Thanks! Now you know damn well had it been the other way around...there wouldn't be a Mcintosh audio company right now haha



Nope! Apple is a baby in age by comparison to McIntosh


----------



## TSAVJason

P.Car said:


> Yeah, that is funny. I'm a bit of a McIntosh freak as my father used to work for them and I grew up in Upstate NY somewhat close to the factory.
> 
> I definitely have Mac gear in my rack...
> 
> Can't help it.



We are 1 or 2 McIntosh Reference dealers in the country (top tier) and have been for 20 years. I’m in Binghamton about 4 times a year. I was going to go a couple days before CanJam NYC this year but it looks like a snow flurry is coming in


----------



## P.Car

Very cool!

It was a shame when they were bought out the first time around.

Then yet again by Fine Sounds I believe.

It's a shame but families don't sit around their radios listening like back in the day and HiFi is no longer what it used to be in this country.

But, I am glad they survived.

It's definitely a great company and I love that they are still in the same location 70 years later.

Can't really say that about many companies.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Makes me curious to try this one and see how it compares to other products, like iFi iDSD BL


----------



## Earbones

A place near me sells the MHA50... Dunno if they have one to audition though. I haven’t ANY reviews of this device...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Earbones said:


> A place near me sells the MHA50... Dunno if they have one to audition though. I haven’t ANY reviews of this device...



There aren't any reviews out AFAIK 

If you need something, I think I know a hand of items that could fit the bill quite well, until there will be reviews on this one


----------



## heathdwatts

Emerald Core said:


> *Introducing the New
> MHA50 Portable Decoding Amplifier*
> *Now available to order
> at your local dealer.*
> ...



Hi. Will the MHA50 bypass the DAC on older Apple products such as an iPod Classic 160 GB. Have you seen the specs or tests on the MHA50? I'd like to compare it with my current amps before I consider buying one. Thanks!


----------



## bahamot

Review by Forbes: https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...he-superb-mcintosh-mha50-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

I am curious how well this amp will mate with my Samsung Galaxy Note 9.


----------



## TSAVJason

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I am curious how well this amp will mate with my Samsung Galaxy Note 9.



It’s primary design is to pair well with products like the Samsung and the iPhone type products. It pairs very well with them


----------



## rkrish

Got this couple days back. Love the SQ, listen mainly to baroque style small ensembles. 
 Source: 
   - Qobuz streaming thru macbook pro (OSX) wired
   - Qobuz streaming thru iphone via bluetooth

IEM:
  - Final Audio Piano Forte VIII... ah!, just musical, notes just float around
  - Sony Sony XBA-Z5, brings out the layers in more complex concerto grosso/symphonic

As said, love the SQ... have some useablity issues with the device, mainly around the touch sensitive volume/mute... works fine in a desktop setup, not viable as portable... toooo sensitive.


----------



## ScuderiaHeadFi

Ah, so we have real users in the field, finally!  Do tell us more.


----------



## NZtechfreak

What is the actual power output for this? From what I can see in specs it says "200mw", but that's uninformative - into what load? Is Vrms out known? Shopping for a portable/transportable solution primarily for work, but want sufficient headroom given I don't do IEMs and will likely want the option to drive more demanding cans if I choose to.


----------



## stereonerd

Can’t believe the lack of enthusiasm for the MHA50 - Does anyone own one? I plan on demo’ing one tomorrow if it’s still available at my local McIntosh dealer. Did the delays kill the hype? I haven’t even seen a new press run for it after it’s officially been released


----------



## Dobrescu George

stereonerd said:


> Can’t believe the lack of enthusiasm for the MHA50 - Does anyone own one? I plan on demo’ing one tomorrow if it’s still available at my local McIntosh dealer. Did the delays kill the hype? I haven’t even seen a new press run for it after it’s officially been released



Price is what makes it not a very common piece  

Those who have it are enjoying it greatly as far as I understand.


----------



## stereonerd (Aug 20, 2019)

Well, I had a brief demo with the MHA50 at my local Mac dealer - Using my iPhone in “iOS” mode and with the RHA CL2 Planar IEMs I got in a few tracks. The unit sounds wonderful, however hard to tell using my iPhone and source tracks how well the dac performed. The body was slightly larger than I imagined it would be and I was a little disappointed in the cheap feeling plastic buttons on either side. The demo unit was soft to switch modes and the slider didn’t snap in to place when making a high/low selection. It’s also a finger print magnet, and a little hard to engage the volume especially in minor increments.

All in all I think it’s a really unique little amp, I wish I had more time to spend with it. Doesn’t hurt to have that famous McIntosh brand front and center. May purchase to review further.


----------



## squishware

Think this would power my 600 OHM Beyerdynamic 880s?


----------



## NZtechfreak

squishware said:


> Think this would power my 600 OHM Beyerdynamic 880s?



Who knows! 

I asked earlier about output power as their specs list this, but don't specify what load that is into...


----------

